# Almost 1 year into recovery



## Lukeyd (May 1, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to give a little update

I've been recovering from dp/dr for about a year since i stopped smoking weed in early 2011. Since then my sense of self has really improved and my dr is much better.

I just have this weird feeling now that i am beginning to come back. Does anyone else who has recovered/recovering feel like they have this whole space of time where they weren't here on earth? There are all these things that i have done/people that i have met/places i have been where i really was not 'there'. I'm not complaining about my recovery by any means but its like i'm not sure how to approach life again. I've spent so much time being really disconnected that its like i feel rusty at being me.

should i just jump back into life full force when im feeling really myself again or ease into it?

thanks


----------



## BabyBak (Feb 8, 2012)

No **** but you look like such a bro hahah. anyways Id just ease into it -let it come to you. Too much emotion (good or bad) could shock your system. Take it easy and shit will work out for the best. It seems youve made it this far


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd ease in a little, don't have to be really slow but I would t go all at once, since you've had dp you could be more likely to react badly to extreme stress or some kind of shock, but go for it


----------

